# What type will the 600 BST Event Legend of Gen VI be?



## Saru (Aug 29, 2013)

What type do you think or hope the "new Mew" (e.g. Celebi, Jirachi, Manaphy, Shaymin, Victini) of Pok?mon X/Y will be?

I'm hoping for a Dark type this time, personally. 

It would seem fitting with the addition of the Fairy type.


----------



## Firestormer (Aug 29, 2013)

It'll probably be a Fairy type, just to make the type seem more included.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 29, 2013)

I will be very surprised if the gen introducing the Fairy type doesn't introduce a 600 Base Fairy type.


----------



## lacey (Aug 29, 2013)

Every single type.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 29, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Every single type.


It'll be Arceus Jr., with the Omnitype Ability and Multiplate special item!


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 29, 2013)

Fairy or Electric.


----------



## lacey (Aug 29, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> It'll be Arceus Jr., with the Omnitype Ability and Multiplate special item!



And just look at him.



Fucking majestic.


----------



## Saru (Aug 29, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> And just look at him.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking majestic.



Pok?mon is starting to look more and more like Power Rangers.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 30, 2013)

Psychic/Fairy.

Manaphy and Shaymin are the only ones not psychic and they both appeared in the same generation.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2013)

it's interesting that most of you all predicted that the Chibi legend would be a Fairy type. the only reason I don't think it will be a Fairy type is the fact that we already have so many other Fairy types, including Xerneas (who has an ability that benefits Fairy types). hopefully there will be some news on this Pok?mon soon--perhaps in the PDT scheduled for 8:00 AM EST this Monday?



Bioness said:


> Psychic/Fairy.
> 
> Manaphy and Shaymin are the only ones not psychic and they both appeared in the same generation.



I never noticed this.

if anything, I'm almost sure that it will have a secondary typing if not pure Psychic.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 14, 2013)

Pure Psychic or Psychic/Fairy


----------

